#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Marketing Strategies >  >  Tips on How to Connect with Shoppers and Boost Sales

## Bhavya

Due to the lockdowns, most shops are closed and shopping options are limited. Amid this situation most people are turning to Pinterest to looking for products to fit out their home office, kids entertaining products and other essential products to take care of themselves amid the COVID-19 shutdowns. Based on these searches Pinterest shared the tips on how to connect with shoppers to boost sales. Check them out in the below infographic.

----------

